# AppletContext.showDocument und POST



## harry (15. Nov 2005)

Hi all,

ich weiß nicht mehr weiter:
ich möchte aus einem Applet, das in einem Browserfenster läuft, eine neue URL in diesem Browser öffnen. Klappt ja an und für sich mit showDocument ganz gut. Nur möchte ich an die URL noch Daten mittels POST übergeben. Daten über POST an eine URLConnection zu schicken, ist ja auch kein Problem. Aber dann hab ich auch den Response im Applet. Und den möcht ich eben im Browser haben. showDocument hat ja nur eine URL als Parameter...
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

vielen Dank und schönen Gruß
Harry


----------



## MPW (16. Nov 2005)

Was ist denn das für eine Seite, kannst du das nicht per GET machen?


----------



## harry (16. Nov 2005)

Es können verschiedene Seiten sein. Das Applet verwendet (je nach Seite) auch GET und das funktioniert auch. Aber mit POST hab ich halt das Problem ...


----------



## MPW (16. Nov 2005)

hm...ich arbeite auch gerade das erste Mal mit POST.

Theoretisch müsstest du doch die Daten nicht an den Webserver sondern an das Browserfenster schicken. Das Problem ist, dass das Applet dann aber schon nicht mehr aktiv ist....

Ich hab' nicht so den Druchblick, muss mal jemannd anderes Rat geben....


----------



## harry (17. Nov 2005)

ja ich denke das wäre die andere Möglichkeit, daß ich den gesamten Response im Applet einlese und diesen ans Browserfenster schicke. Aber wie ?!? mit showDocument kann ich ja nur eine URL übergeben ...


----------



## MPW (17. Nov 2005)

Hallo, gibt's hier eigentlich noch andere, z.B. Moederatoren, die diesen Thread außer uns - die wir ja beide keine Ahnung haben - hier lesen??????????????????????


----------



## harry (19. Nov 2005)

Wirklich wie ausgestorben hier, oder weiß keiner eine Antwort?!?. Ich hab mittlerweile noch keine brauchbare Lösung gefunden, werd aber mal wo anders mein Glück versuchen...


----------

